# compaq ethernet driver



## speedyguy (Apr 6, 2008)

i hv compaq 3702au n i installed xp on it....now i dunt hv its wired ethernet n broadcom wirelss drivers.....nothin available on hp website..for xp...ne help???

Enjoy~!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 6, 2008)

I saw the particular product page (Compaq Presario V3702AU Notebook PC
*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?product=3636411&lc=en&cc=in&dlc=en&lang=en&cc=in)

but it still doesnt have any device drivers for XP so you might have to search drivers in your specific hardware website..

but all drivers are available for vista   what sadness

or try using drivers from similar laptop models which has xp drivers... risky though 



_


----------



## speedyguy (Apr 6, 2008)

prob model is - 
Network interface - Ethernet 10/100BT integrated network interface

Wireless technologies - 802.11b/g WLAN

but whr 2 get ts drivers

Enjoy~!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 6, 2008)

you need to know the manufacturers of those devices and if possible the model numbers... try to get those info in Windows Device Manager...



_


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 6, 2008)

U can find drivers on compaq site, enter your product number,

I have compaq laptop too and i found all drivers on their site


----------



## seshu3588 (Oct 20, 2008)

hi,
 I need one help. c:\ is disable is pasibile plz help me.

hi,
 I need one help. c:\ is disable is pasibile plz help me. already i reed book for thinkdigit book


----------

